# Nothing works after firmware upgrade on kenwood r/cd



## john john (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi there. 
I have installed a firmware on kenwood KDC-X7200DAB.
I guess ... Something went wrong ... I might have done something wrong .. I realky dont know and now the screens displays "NO FILE" The r/cd doesnt close from power button, only if I take out the detachable panel. I tried to reset with the reset button bur with no luck. Now I am stacked with a ,"NO FILE" screen.
Anybody has had the same problem.
Any suggestions?


----------



## john john (Dec 26, 2020)

Hi there guys. I have been able to fix it after several tries. The usb has to be in FAT32 configuration and formated before procedure takes place. Then write the firmware. Make sure its not in a file. The procedure at its final stage says "completed" ...


----------

